# Things that p1ss you off?



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

so took are gert to York this weekend for a night and went shopping.. fvckin shopping, it was packed and the people just stand in stupid places so you have to stop or incorporate some sort of side step into your leisurely stroll.. W4nkers

i was stood looking at some trainers and these 4 woman just came and stood directly in front of me so I was admiring the back of there head.. I don't mind admiring the back of a woman's head on occasion mind, but I would have to have my length in her at the time!

the breakfast buffet back at the hotel, what a treat that was, fat messes in vests wi spots all over them, felt like whipping my bacne out to blend in.. These people must think there won't be enough food to go round, mind you wi some of the slobs going up for round 2 there might not have been..

15 quid to park for the night.. Oh the humanity!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Good night then mate? :lol:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Lol the night was good and it's a nice place just people everywhere :lol:


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

I hate it when the toilets are blocked in Asda.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

When there's no free toilets in Asda


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Right in this moment...

women on my fb who didn't place top 3 when they competed recently and think the judges must be blind!!! Arghhhhhhh get a life. ...and before anyone asks..do I tell em to get life....yes.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Right in this moment...
> 
> women on my fb who didn't place top 3 when they competed recently and think the judges must be blind!!! Arghhhhhhh get a life. ...and before anyone asks..do I tell em to get life....yes.


yeh I agree Skye, woman.. Woman piss me of too..


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Plate said:


> so took are gert to York this weekend for a night and went shopping.. fvckin shopping, it was packed and the people just stand in stupid places so you have to stop or incorporate some sort of side step into your leisurely stroll.. W4nkers
> 
> i was stood looking at some trainers and these 4 woman just came and stood directly in front of me so I was admiring the back of there head.. I don't mind admiring the back of a woman's head on occasion mind, but I would have to have my length in her at the time!
> 
> ...


Should've stayed at the Marriott. Lovely hotel, free parking and overlooks the racecourse


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> Should've stayed at the Marriott. Lovely hotel, free parking and overlooks the racecourse


will keep that in mind for the next time if there is one mate cheers, stayed in the Hilton Hampton York hotel, brand new rooms were pretty basic too wasn't worth the money really.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

My elderly neighbour keeps knocking my door to tell me that the parking space is free outside my house, and to go nip my car in before anyone else does again.

He has knocked upto 9:30pm in the past, it's quite annoying. My car is parked like 3 houses down and I don't give two fcuks, I'm even happy with it being there. I'm too polite to tell him to fcuk off tho.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Sharting.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Corruption in the government departments


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

The ignorant [email protected] who think supermarket doorways are a good place to stand and chat.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

a.notherguy said:


> The ignorant [email protected] who think supermarket doorways are a good place to stand and chat.


agreed!

someone once let a trolley go and it bounced off the back of my car! I was parked near the entrance too so I can see how hard it would have been for them to walk 10 metres to put it back..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> you sir should of taken advantage of the free parking at Imphal barracks pal


dont know where that is mate I had a hard enough time finding the hotel wi the Mrs in the drivers seat :scared:


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Various things but people standing still when getting off an escalator is pretty close to the top spot! Common sense = -10

Also hesitant drivers/shlt drivers/people who can't reverse/people who can't park


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Having to cruise or PCT :cursing:


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

People who live an amazing pretend life through FB when infact there fcukin miserable sh*tty lives are a sad existances


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Religion


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Plate said:


> so took are gert to York this weekend for a night and went shopping.. fvckin shopping, it was packed and the people just stand in stupid places so you have to stop or incorporate some sort of side step into your leisurely stroll.. W4nkers
> 
> i was stood looking at some trainers and these 4 woman just came and stood directly in front of me so I was admiring the back of there head.. I don't mind admiring the back of a woman's head on occasion mind, but I would have to have my length in her at the time!
> 
> ...


York is so worth it though! One of the most beautiful places I've ever been but surely it's wasted on shopping, it's stunning in Autumn/Winter. One of my fave places is Dyl's & The Shambles. [/travelgeek]


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Selfish arrogant bad drivers.


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

Conspiracy theories

Meanies

Low calorie Mayo

People who try and be unique by claiming to hate everything mainstream

People who "preferred the books"

Racists

Hipsters

SJW's

People who talk about how much better things were in their shitty day


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/251890-gym-pet-peeves/?do=embed&embedComment=4962743&embedDo=findComment


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Everything other people do.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

DLChappers said:


> York is so worth it though! One of the most beautiful places I've ever been but surely it's wasted on shopping, it's stunning in Autumn/Winter. One of my fave places is Dyl's & The Shambles. [/travelgeek]


yeh i agree it is a nice place all historic and sh1t lol

shopping was just one of the reasons of going there, if the stay would have been longer than a night we would have checked more stuff out..

kinda reminded me of London abit, nice place with lots of history but just too packed with people to enjoy it..


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Plate said:


> yeh i agree it is a nice place all historic and sh1t lol
> 
> shopping was just one of the reasons of going there, if the stay would have been longer than a night we would have checked more stuff out..
> 
> kinda reminded me of London abit, nice place with lots of history but just too packed with people to enjoy it..


Yeah I hate that! It was the same when I went to Anne Frank museum & I guess in any cities really


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Archaic said:


> My elderly neighbour keeps knocking my door to tell me that the parking space is free outside my house, and to go nip my car in before anyone else does again.
> 
> He has knocked upto 9:30pm in the past, it's quite annoying. My car is parked like 3 houses down and I don't give two fcuks, I'm even happy with it being there. I'm too polite to tell him to fcuk off tho.


I am Archaic's elderly neighbour.

I don't actually give a f**k about his car - I just like interrupting his TV dinner


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

@‌DLChappers

Why do you have a large black penis obscuring half your face in your avi?


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

DLChappers said:


> Yeah I hate that! It was the same when I went to Anne Frank museum & I guess in any cities really


Sorry but are you that bird off corrie?


----------



## Falc76 (Sep 28, 2014)

Cyclists and their own rules for the road and they're helmet cams and flashing fookin lights :cursing:


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

AncientOldBloke said:


> @‌DLChappers
> 
> Why do you have a large black penis obscuring half your face in your avi?


My dog will be so pleased you think she looks like a black willy haha that's hilarious



Nerdzilla Squad said:


> Sorry but are you that bird off corrie?
> 
> View attachment 115626


Unfortunately not! Haha. Erm I mean foiled, how did you know?

Another thing that p1sses me off, cyclists with those lights that are as bright if not brighter than full beam; they are dangerous, next time I see one I might accidentally on purpose plough them down!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DLChappers said:


> Various things but people standing still when getting off an escalator is pretty close to the top spot! Common sense = -10
> 
> *Also hesitant drivers/shlt drivers/people who can't reverse/people who can't park*


So women then......


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Falc76 said:


> Cyclists and their own rules for the road and they're helmet cams and flashing fookin lights :cursing:


Them bicycle bastards aren't insured.

Their bike doesnt have a registration plate.

They don't have to take a test to legally use the road

The bike doesn;t need an MoT

And yet, if you hit one of the cu**s, then it's your fault and yoru insurance pays out!


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> So women then......


I was going to say that but then that would be hypocritical of me :lol:

but true


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

Falc76 said:


> Cyclists and their own rules for the road and they're helmet cams and flashing fookin lights :cursing:


Sorry but it is the car drivers who are the cvnts most of the time. cyclists have the legal ability to ride on the road, yet drivers cut cyclists off, push them to the side of the road with insane danger to the cyclist.

I have seen at least 10 examples of this and every time the car driver acts like he was somehow being ****ed with because someone dared to cycle on the road when there is a cycle path on the pavement, well guess what, a cyclist can use both, deal with it.

I loved having my motorbike, when there was traffic driving through the middle as people rage, as if me driving through affects them and as if, if I wasn't doing that they somehow wouldn't be in traffic.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

people ringing me up trying to sell me stuff and when i say "can you hang on a min while i go for a sh*t" and 15 mins later they are still on the line


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

I'd open a car door on you anyday Nerdzilla


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

People who dont use their indicators when driving. Its right there next to the steering wheel, but dont worry, the rest of us will just guess which way you are going.

People who stop abruptly in the middle of the pavement / shop forcing you to swerve round them.

Cruelty to animals.

@FelonE 's amazing metabolism.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

If I ever got p1ssed of about something would really p1ss me off

I do no't get pissed off...Getting pissed off is a sign of weakness.....


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

People on steroids who swear to death they are not.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

AncientOldBloke said:


> I'd open a car door on you anyday Nerdzilla


fvckin lol!


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

AncientOldBloke said:


> I'd open a car door on you anyday Nerdzilla


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

mrwright said:


> Everything other people do.


yea come to think of it people in general! I've said it before I much prefer dogs over fcukin "people"

oh yea and sorry for calling you a pr**k this morn peace brother :thumbup1:


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

DLChappers said:


> My dog will be so pleased you think she looks like a black willy haha that's hilarious
> 
> Unfortunately not! Haha. Erm I mean foiled, how did you know?
> 
> Another thing that p1sses me off, cyclists with those lights that are as bright if not brighter than full beam; they are dangerous, next time I see one I might accidentally on purpose plough them down!


Well being a woman driver, I actually won't doubt it was an accident, a terribly terribly predictable one.


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Nerdzilla Squad said:


> Well being a woman driver, I actually won't doubt it was an accident, a terribly terribly predictable one.


At least it would be in my favour I guess


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Well after reading this thread I've come to the conclusion I must be an incredibly pissed off man as I agree with everyone I'm sat here pissed off as we speak reading everyone else's grievances and nodding my head agreeingly! must be the tren lol :cursing:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Plate said:


> yeh I agree Skye, woman.. Woman piss me of too..


cool..but like me...does that bonzo biatch reeeeeally get to ya?

Ur pmt does my head in too btw.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> cool..but like me...does that bonzo biatch reeeeeally get to ya?
> 
> Ur pmt does my head in too btw.


nah I like banzi he dunt half get people riled up..

my Purple Man Thong does your head in? I think the colour suits me?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Plate said:


> nah I like banzi he dunt half get people riled up..
> 
> my Purple Man Thong does your head in? I think the colour suits me?


thong?? Ohhhh sounds more like it would do ur head in than mine ..tight and uncomfortable ..but I like purple


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> thong?? Ohhhh sounds more like it would do ur head in than mine ..tight and uncomfortable ..but I like purple


Yeh it's tight and uncomfortable but that's the price you pay when wanting to look pretty while packin 8"

cant have it all Skye can I :nono:


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

DURACELL2405 said:


> I'm pretty chilled out takes allot to winde me up ! But one thing what's really doing my head in at the moment is being ill with the FLu and chest infection ! Not being able to train at the gym from being too Ill


Man the f up


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

SHOTS FIRED


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

DLChappers said:


> Man the f up


 :bounce: avi change :bounce:

:lol:


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

A forum full of roided up macho men and we are all terrified of some trash talking crip walking Michelle Keegan look alike.


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Hahah f**k sake I am creasing. I was quite conscious of the fact someone thought my old avatar had a willy in it! Sit the fk down


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

DLChappers said:


> Hahah f**k sake I am creasing. I was quite conscious of the fact someone thought my old avatar had a willy in it! Sit the fk down


Evidence of said creasing


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Nerdzilla Squad said:


> Evidence of said creasing


 :lol: I wish I looked half as good as that!

but not as skinny :whistling:


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Nerdzilla Squad said:


> Evidence of said creasing


Arrggghh dude!

Still at work for 4 hours, that's not what I need to see right now!!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

DURACELL2405 said:


> Who thought that ? I don't see a wildly in ur Avi just see a stunning bruenette


See and I thought it would take those erect ears down my throat to make me gag!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

superpube said:


> Arrggghh dude!
> 
> Still at work for 4 hours, that's not what I need to see right now!!


how about mine


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

DURACELL2405 said:


> Who thought that ? I don't see a wildly in ur Avi just see a stunning bruenette


Good effort xD


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

DURACELL2405 said:


> Like u said I need a man up first lol


Fixed


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

DLChappers said:


> Good effort xD


How high is the bar though?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Verno said:


> how about mine


How do you look in a one piece?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

DLChappers said:


> Hahah f**k sake I am creasing. I was quite conscious of the fact someone thought my old avatar had a willy in it! Sit the fk down


chappers I liked the one before wi you and that bird in it.. Was nice :cool2:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

superpube said:


> How do you look in a one piece?


like I'm in three pieces :wink:

For me.........creepy fcukers piss me off!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Verno said:


> like I'm in three pieces :wink:


and now im deflated.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

superpube said:


> and now im deflated.


Lol sorry mate


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

Papa Smurf said:


> Fake refugees/welfare tourists aka nigerians


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Verno said:


> How high is the bar though?


High, for you lot :lol:



Plate said:


> chappers I liked the one before wi you and that bird in it.. Was nice :cool2:


What, my dog? I'm sleep deprived & confused :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

DLChappers said:


> High, for you lot :lol:


I wasn't specifically asking for me


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Verno said:


> I wasn't specifically asking for me


Regardless, the answer is the same :lol: haha


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Oap's in the day time, in supermarkets. I love old people, but when they are shopping, they turn into ruthless assassins and won't let anyone get in their way.

Especially those on the electric scooters,,,,,,,


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

DLChappers said:


> Regardless, the answer is the same :lol: haha


Hmmm wonder how high bunnies can jump?.......



Omen669 said:


> Oap's in the day time, in supermarkets. I love old people, but when they are shopping, they turn into ruthless assassins and won't let anyone get in their way.
> 
> Especially those on the electric scooters,,,,,,,


Then they stand at the check out with a plastic bag full of friggin coppers!!!! :angry:


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

DLChappers said:


> High, for you lot :lol:


IN!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

DLChappers said:


> High, for you lot :lol:
> 
> What, my dog? I'm sleep deprived & confused :lol:


lol why are you still awake :lol:


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Nerdzilla Squad said:


> IN!


Lmao!

Back on topic :whistling:

When I'm at work & people say 'Have you got this in such & such a size?' I then preceed to explain that we haven't but we get deliveries 5 days a week so keep coming back or ring us up bla bla & then they say 'Well aren't you going to check?'

F**k me I spend 45 hours a week here & I know what we have & haven't got so no I'm not going to check actually.


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Plate said:


> lol why are you still awake :lol:


I had a 3 hour nap earlier which is keeping me going until I can sleep at a normal time :lol: I find it so easy to mess up my sleeping pattern so I'm trying to stay on track even though I could probably sleep for a week!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

DLChappers said:


> I had a 3 hour nap earlier which is keeping me going until I can sleep at a normal time :lol: I find it so easy to mess up my sleeping pattern so I'm trying to stay on track even though I could probably sleep for a week!


Lol you don't get enough sleep tho chappers and words start mixing up dna sdrow trats gnikool eht gnorw yaw dnuor dna tihs.


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Plate said:


> Lol you don't get enough sleep tho chappers and words start mixing up dna sdrow trats gnikool eht gnorw yaw dnuor dna tihs.


 :lol: it's true! Genuinely never want to be that tired again, it's like being constantly drunk! Oh well, 3 days of work then a week off for a messy birthday week consisting of sleep, eating & gym...rock & roll!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

DLChappers said:


> :lol: it's true! Genuinely never want to be that tired again, it's like being constantly drunk! Oh well, 3 days of work then a week off for a messy birthday week consisting of sleep, eating & gym...rock & roll!


no likes left!!


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Plate said:


> no likes left!!


aka can't be arsed to type anything so I'll like it instead no don't worry it's cool!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Bignath4607 said:


> Gifted a like for you @Plate I'm trying to use them wisely.


Hussey


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

DLChappers said:


> aka can't be arsed to type anything so I'll like it instead no don't worry it's cool!


f**k sake go to sleep will ya 

and anyway I could be arsed to tell you I was giving you a like instead of just thinking fvck me I'm board and just ignoring you :lol:


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Bignath4607 said:


> sorry Vern out of likes now


Fcukin charmin that!!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Gifted a like for you @Plate I'm trying to use them wisely.


cheers mate used all mine earlier stalking some guys pics :whistling:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Bignath4607 said:


> LIKE that'll have to suffice 15 likes tight as fcuk


I can wait for socks


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Adz said:


> People who dont use their indicators when driving. Its right there next to the steering wheel, but dont worry, the rest of us will just guess which way you are going.
> 
> People who stop abruptly in the middle of the pavement / shop forcing you to swerve round them.
> 
> ...


I used to get pissed off about the indicating thing till I found out BMWs and Audis don't have them and that's why they don't indicate. Must be s**t really - all that money for one and no indicators. Tough times


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Nerdzilla Squad said:


> Evidence of said creasing


That girl must've done one huge dump if her toilet roll needs to be so big!


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

DLChappers said:


> Lmao!
> 
> Back on topic :whistling:
> 
> ...


Do you work in a condom shop?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

DLChappers said:


> Also hesitant drivers/shlt drivers/people who can't reverse/people who can't park


I......I......uummmmm........cough.....got me in one, or four actually.

although I once parked up beautifully in the middle of a roundabout. :whistling:


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

That my tongue is not buried in her asshole.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

People walking infront of me looking at their phone and texting.

Look where you going fu**ing idiots


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

RexEverthing said:


> I used to get pissed off about the indicating thing till I found out BMWs and Audis don't have them and that's why they don't indicate. Must be s**t really - all that money for one and no indicators. Tough times


Old joke that one mate, i have a 15 plate Audi and it indicates just fine


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Ronnie Pickering pisses me off. He finks he's 'ard innit!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Life.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Going to work mondays morning


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Nerdzilla Squad said:


> That my tongue is not buried in her asshole.


strange fella


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Selfishness.. One of the ugliest traits in people and one that annoys me the most probably..


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> Selfishness.. One of the ugliest traits in people and one that annoys me the most probably..


Yeah........ Anyway............

Back to me


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Nerdzilla Squad said:


> That my tongue is not buried in her asshole.


Disgusting whale.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Omen669 said:


> Oap's in the day time, in supermarkets. I love old people, but when they are shopping, they turn into ruthless assassins and won't let anyone get in their way.
> 
> Especially those on the electric scooters,,,,,,,


Nah, that's where the should be while we're all working.

OAPs at the weekend in supermarkets/on the roads, etc.

You have all week to clog up the shops while we're working. Why wait until the weekend to screw up our shopping trip by blocking an aisle that you could get three trollies abreast down by dithering in the middle of it.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> Yeah........ Anyway............
> 
> Back to me


lol still no likes left mate


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> lol still no likes left mate


that's ok mate, I'm sure we can come to some arrangement


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> that's ok mate, I'm sure we can come to some arrangement


 :scared:


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

People, just people in general.

and the lack of air conditioning in work today, also the fact there is no upper limit that the temperature can be to enable me to just get up and leave!!


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

RepsForJesus said:


> and the lack of air conditioning in work today, also the fact there is no upper limit that the temperature can be to enable me to just get up and leave!!


Not a problem here in the North of England today


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Varg said:


> Nah, that's where the should be while we're all working.
> 
> OAPs at the weekend in supermarkets/on the roads, etc.
> 
> You have all week to clog up the shops while we're working. Why wait until the weekend to screw up our shopping trip by blocking an aisle that you could get three trollies abreast down by dithering in the middle of it.


and post offices!

its annoying trying to get the post office on the way to work to find a que of pensioners who all insist of having the longest conversation possible with the person behind the counter. they have all fooking day to go there! why go there at the only time that people who work can go there!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Overly friendly waitresses who try to have a 'forced' conversation with you about your day, just put my food on the table and fcuk off, you're not interested in my day, and I'm not interested in telling you.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

its amazing how normal people become ar5eholes when shopping aint it.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

a.notherguy said:


> its amazing how normal people become ar5eholes when shopping aint it.


Oi! Don't call @Plate an arsehole

He has a nice one, but that's not important right now.


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

Varg said:


> Not a problem here in the North of England today


Wouldn't have thought it would be too much of an issue in miserable, wet, Northern Ireland either but yet our office somehow manages to be 28 degrees today with no air circulating at the minute :confused1: .


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

RepsForJesus said:


> Wouldn't have thought it would be too much of an issue in miserable, wet, Northern Ireland either but yet our office somehow manages to be 28 degrees today with no air circulating at the minute :confused1: .


Open a window.


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> Open a window.


Done, only opens so far though to stop me jumping out


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Things that piss me off... Spending 2 days trying to log into ukm because I'd forgotten my fu**ing password!

And what the f**k has happened to the layout??!! Utter bollox!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Things that piss me off... Spending 2 days trying to log into ukm because I'd forgotten my fu**ing password!
> 
> And what the f**k has happened to the layout??!! Utter bollox!


Fecking hell... whos this t**t :lol: the forum will be complete again


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Fecking hell... whos this t**t :lol: the forum will be complete again


MA will have a full update tomorrow. Would be tonight but I'm going down to Folkestone to meet some right slosher that I met on POF. Fingers crossed I get knuckles deep and spend the night. She drives aswell so she can drive me home in the morning thank f**k


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

superpube said:


> Oi! Don't call @Plate an arsehole
> 
> He has a nice one, but that's not important right now.


i knew bleaching it would pay off.. Cheers mate


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> MA will have a full update tomorrow. Would be tonight but I'm going down to Folkestone to meet some right slosher that I met on POF. Fingers crossed I get knuckles deep and spend the night. She drives aswell so she can drive me home in the morning thank f**k


Same old Tekkers, lol.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

AncientOldBloke said:


> I am Archaic's elderly neighbour.
> 
> I don't actually give a f**k about his car - I just like interrupting his TV dinner


He's probably around your age tbf, late 50s, early 60s. Right old coffin dodger!


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Fingers crossed I get knuckles deep and spend the night.


I thought that's what you been doing for the last 6 months!? Welcome back to freedom land!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Archaic said:


> I thought that's what you been doing for the last 6 months!? Welcome back to freedom land!


ahahahahhahaha


----------



## JNape25 (Jun 29, 2015)

superpube said:


> Sharting.


Unless done intentionally.....


----------



## JNape25 (Jun 29, 2015)

RepsForJesus said:


> Wouldn't have thought it would be too much of an issue in *miserable, wet, Northern Ireland *either but yet our office somehow manages to be 28 degrees today with no air circulating at the minute :confused1: .


We don't need much else to piss us off here mate do we. The weather does that just fine all by itself....


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

JNape25 said:


> We don't need much else to piss us off here mate do we. The weather does that just fine all by itself....


Does a good job of it mate :thumb:


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Nothing anymore. Certain people, things, and events annoy me. Not worth getting pissed off.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

That moment when someone offers you a sweet and you deliberately avoid the sticky ones because last time you ate a toffee coin it pulled a crown off... so you pick a boiled sweet and discover that those fvckers simply crack your crown in half instead...


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Male feminists.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Young people

Old people

People


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

The trend for flogging 'protein' versions of any food you can think of.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Toilet paper being put on the holder with the flappy bit underneath......humph.....I prefer it over the top so I can rip it off quickly....one just cannot do this when its on the wrong way. It just all unrolls in an ungainly manner and then faffing occurs trying to roll it back up!! Most annoying. :angry:

i may start a poll. Are you an under person or an over person......hummmmmm......could be thread of the week :mellow:


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

At the moment PayPal is p1ssing me off


----------



## nunrgguy (Apr 18, 2015)

The dirty, filthy, stinking cesspool of humanity that inhabits planet earth.


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

Smokers! In particular smokers who are a drain on the NHS!

For instance one particular 20 a day smoker complaining that the air conditioning gave her a bad chest, was on the phone blagging an antibiotic and then proceeding to go for a smoke in the next instance!!


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

RepsForJesus said:


> Smokers! In particular smokers who are a drain on the NHS!
> 
> For instance one particular 20 a day smoker complaining that the air conditioning gave her a bad chest, was on the phone blagging an antibiotic and then proceeding to go for a smoke in the next instance!!


They can be annoying but so are religious people blagging about God. :whistling:


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

nitrogen said:


> They can be annoying but so are religious people blagging about God. :whistling:


thought that was a really tedious link, then guessed you're commenting on my user name, not much of bro science fan then?

@FelonE help this man out


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Just saying, as the thread title says. Religion is the most annoying subject/myth whatever you call it. If you practice religioun, it's your business.

What's more harmful. Smokers or religion? I personally don't like either.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

RepsForJesus said:


> @FelonE help this man out


How do you know I am man I could be anyone and anything.


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Juice Plus reps...enough said!!


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Bad table manners.

And people who yawn and talk at the same time.

People have been shot dead for less! :2guns:


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

nitrogen said:


> How do you know I am man I could be anyone and anything.


wow, deep


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

My electric toothbrush. However much I clean it, it still leaves toothpaste on the sink!!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

not being able to move without my pockets creating a phantom phone vibration whilst waiting for an important message or email


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

a.notherguy said:


> not being able to move without my pockets creating a phantom phone vibration whilst waiting for an important message or email


Have you tried your rear......... Pocket?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

nitrogen said:


> Have you tried your rear......... Pocket?


and risk sitting on it?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Flubs said:


> Toilet paper being put on the holder with the flappy bit underneath......humph.....I prefer it over the top so I can rip it off quickly....one just cannot do this when its on the wrong way. It just all unrolls in an ungainly manner and then faffing occurs trying to roll it back up!! Most annoying. :angry:
> 
> i may start a poll. Are you an under person or an over person......hummmmmm......could be thread of the week :mellow:
> 
> View attachment 115718


It goes underneath. Over the top is common. My wife is very particular on this.

I get told off if I put it the 'wrong' way around.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

2 days of rotten, eggy, sulfur burps.

fking protein!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

superpube said:


> It goes underneath. Over the top is common. My wife is very particular on this.
> 
> I get told off if I put it the 'wrong' way around.


its goes over the top to stop clumsy people with rings scratching the paint as they struggle to find the beginning of the paper from behind the roll.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

a.notherguy said:


> and risk sitting on it?


I meant the other ' rear pocket "


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

nitrogen said:


> I meant the other ' rear pocket "


tried that, it was very distracting, i kept on phoning myself.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Ha ha


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Flubs said:


> Toilet paper being put on the holder with the flappy bit underneath......humph.....I prefer it over the top so I can rip it off quickly....one just cannot do this when its on the wrong way. It just all unrolls in an ungainly manner and then faffing occurs trying to roll it back up!! Most annoying. :angry:
> 
> i may start a poll. Are you an under person or an over person......hummmmmm......could be thread of the week :mellow:
> 
> View attachment 115718


Wonder what they like at Asda?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

nitrogen said:


> Wonder what they like at Asda?


smart price toilet roll that is so light weight its impossible to wipe your ar5e with out putting a finger in your rear pocket.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

a.notherguy said:


> smart price toilet roll that is so light weight its impossible to wipe your ar5e with out putting a finger in your rear pocket.


I meant ccustomer's toilets.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Work colleagues off sick for insignificant things.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> Work colleagues off sick for insignificant things.


don't mock them, join them.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

I am surprised nobody mentioned this, but...

UK-M


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Arguing with a woman who has a memory greater than the internet.

Arguing away and she comes out with " 2 and half years ago, after dinner, you said blah blah bla blah etc

I go through stages, like when your in grief

1. Confusion- How can she remember that, is she a robot

2. No way- She making this up.....

3. Acceptance- Fvck, she must be right

4. More acceptance- Fvck Fvck she is right

6. Apology- Sorry, i'll never do it again......


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> Arguing with a woman who has a memory greater than the internet.
> 
> Arguing away and she comes out with " 2 and half years ago, after dinner, you said blah blah bla blah etc
> 
> ...


i don't even argue anymore just so o don't have to say sorry..

actually trying to think now if I have ever won an argument, even when we both know that I was right lol


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Plate said:


> i don't even argue anymore just so o don't have to say sorry..
> 
> actually trying to think now if I have ever won an argument, even when we both know that I was right lol


It's easier sometimes to apoligies for things you haven't done


----------



## JNape25 (Jun 29, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> My electric toothbrush. However much I clean it, it still leaves toothpaste on the sink!!


that's not an electric toothbrush mate


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

superpube said:


> It goes underneath. Over the top is common. My wife is very particular on this.
> 
> I get told off if I put it the 'wrong' way around.


ok. thanks for replying. I'm amazed anyone did  seemed like an interesting post at daft o clock this morning, haha.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Omen669 said:


> Arguing with a woman who has a memory greater than the internet.
> 
> Arguing away and she comes out with " 2 and half years ago, after dinner, you said blah blah bla blah etc
> 
> ...


:lol:

something that pi55es me off is the moment i realise ive said something and am going to be expected to bring up accurate examples instead of having the conversation/dissagreement move along in a normal way.

like when the missus (usually correctly) moans at me for doing something and i stupidly half ar5ed reply 'like youve never done that'

then my heart sinks cos i know im going to be hit with the 'give examples of when i have done that, what day, what time, where were we, what perfume was i wearing, how many birds flew past at the time, what colour car was parked over the road when it happened, how many paving stones in the street were wonky blah blah blah'

failure to answer any of the barrage of questions correctly always results in me skipping straight to number 6 in your list


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

a.notherguy said:


> :lol:
> 
> something that pi55es me off is the moment i realise ive said something and am going to be expected to bring up accurate examples instead of having the conversation/dissagreement move along in a normal way.
> 
> ...


They say elephants have good memories. Women are legendary.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Flubs said:


> ok. thanks for replying. I'm amazed anyone did  seemed like an interesting post at daft o clock this morning, haha.


It was my pleasure.

I'd be happy if the shitroll just sat on the cistern, can't see the point of a poncy holder regardless of flap orientation.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Omen669 said:


> They say elephants have good memories. Women are legendary.


ha ha, yet they can never remember where they put an important receipt or the car keys!


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

a.notherguy said:


> ha ha, yet they can never remember where they put an important receipt or the car keys!


Brilliant. Car keys are my favourite.

We don't win many arguments as men, but at least we have car keys.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

JNape25 said:


> that's not an electric toothbrush mate


What is then?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> Brilliant. Car keys are my favourite.
> 
> We don't win many arguments, as men, but at least we have car keys.


On a bikey holiday I had to carry a spare key for wifey's bike, would you believe, she lost that too!


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

superpube said:


> On a bikey holiday I had to carry a spare key for wifey's bike, would you believe, she lost that too!


Nice one lol

Mine lets the baby play with then, then wonders why they are lost :mellow:


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> Nice one lol
> 
> Mine lets the baby play with then, then wonders why they are lost :mellow:


My brother's wife did the same with their phones.

More than once.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

> Brilliant. Car keys are my favourite.
> 
> We don't win many arguments as men, but at least we have car keys.


No you don't, you were the last one to have seen them.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Employment agencies :angry:


----------



## Comrade (Sep 29, 2015)

people that keep hovering over me in the Gym and asking "how many sets you got left mate?" .... ... I've just bloody started! ... as many as I need to do! go and do something else!.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Dazza said:


> No you don't, you were the last one to have seen them.


I'm always aware of where my keys are, in case I need an emergency Mcdonalds fix.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

People that write lol at the end of a sentence that is even't remotely funny. lol.


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

not a whole £15 to park for the night surely. what a tight c**t you are


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

People that stink of B.O.

people that hit metal Dumbbells together


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Lew1s said:


> not a whole £15 to park for the night surely. what a tight c**t you are


when you pay £150 for a night in a hotel you would think there would be some free parking..

It's like paying for a membership at a gym but having to pay extra every time you want to use the Dumbbells

nom sayin?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Piss tests!!


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

£150 isn't a lot of money per night for a hotel....some premier inns are that if you go to London...


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Lew1s said:


> £150 isn't a lot of money per night for a hotel....some premier inns are that if you go to London...


I wasn't in London..


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

> I'm always aware of where my keys are, in case I need an emergency Mcdonalds fix.


Yeah but do you know where her keys are, you were the last one to have seen them, that's how wimmins logic works


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Dazza said:


> Yeah but do you know where her keys are, you were the last one to have seen them, that's how wimmins logic works


yeah true. Sometimes I know where they are and just let her look, so I can watch what I want on the TV.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> people that hit metal Dumbbells together


Yes, no need for it, just to get attention, and [email protected] who throw dumbells down on the floor to look hard. Cvnts. They will damage them for other people and then when you go to do your set they haven't got the dumbells you want because d1ckheads have been throwing them.


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> Yes, no need for it, just to get attention, and [email protected] who throw dumbells down on the floor to look hard. Cvnts. They will damage them for other people and then when you go to do your set they haven't got the dumbells you want because d1ckheads have been throwing them.


And the jews right......


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> And the jews right......


Troll.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Those cu**s who get right up your arse on the road. Not as in tailgating, but when you've stopped at the lights and they stop about 6 inches away from the back of you. Let's look in my interior mirror to check what's behind me... oh, my mirror is completely filled with fu**ing BONNET.

Oh and also related, people who pull out of a side junction while you're a couple of seconds away and make no effort to accelerate up to the speed of traffic so as not to slow the rest of us down. If you're not in that much of a rush, why pull out aggressively in the first place???



> Troll.


That fu**ing avatar :lol: :beer:


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> Those cu**s who get right up your arse on the road. Not as in tailgating, but when you've stopped at the lights and they stop about 6 inches away from the back of you. Let's look in my interior mirror to check what's behind me... oh, my mirror is completely filled with fu**ing BONNET.
> 
> Oh and also related, people who pull out of a side junction while you're a couple of seconds away and make no effort to accelerate up to the speed of traffic so as not to slow the rest of us down. If you're not in that much of a rush, why pull out aggressively in the first place???
> 
> That fu**ing avatar :lol: :beer:


I still find it amusing myself, lol.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Teenagers


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

cu**s that stop at roundabouts because they're too retarded to look in advance. People that use coupons. People that buy leccy and Gas over the counter. People on pay as you go. People that walk like snails and then just suddenly stop. People who drive in the middle lane for 40 miles then flash you when you undertake them because they only have the iq of a turd. Or just people in general


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

People that don't lift

Fat people stuffing their face


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> People that don't lift


But if everyone lifted you wouldn't look better than most people, think about it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> But if everyone lifted you wouldn't look better than most people, think about it.


Have thought about it and am inclined to agree


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

When I clean a room and leave it for five minutes to come back and the kids have trashed it again!

Oh you little sh1ts it's not your fvckin bedroom!


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

The amount of time it takes to travel around reversing toilet paper so that the flappy bit comes out underneath.


----------

